# Reading Precious Remedies



## belin (May 16, 2014)

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by Thomas Brooks

10 years ago, I saved the electronic version to read. Never read it.
8 years ago, I formatted to print and read. Never read it.
3 years ago, I ordered the print book to read. Never read it.
1 year ago, started reading it. Was struck by sentence that Brooks wrote as a reason prompting him to write the book, 
*"Reason 3. The strange opposition that I met with from Satan, in the study of this following discourse, has put an edge upon my spirit, knowing that Satan strives mightily to keep those things from seeing the light, that tend eminently to shake and break his kingdom of darkness, and to lift up the kingdom and glory of the Lord Jesus Christ, in the souls and lives of the men." *
Strange. Read only 60 pages. Did not know what happened the next few months. Never read it. But it was often in my mind. 

Thank God. Recently, completed reading it. Was richly blessed. So many things to be vigilant against. Apart from my own sin, it appears to me that there was (also?) a hindering work by the devil. 

Brethren, did any of you have any such (Satan) hindering experiences while/before reading this book?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 16, 2014)

Nope. I read it, and gobbled it up. It was my first Puritan book and remains my favorite.


----------

